# The 40th anniversay party



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

As you may know, my children gave us a dinner party last Saturday night in Nashville for our 40th. (it is really the 10th, but that was the only time they could all get together) It was really nice. All 4 children were there with their children, except for my oldest son's children, they are to small. But, the newest little John Patrick, 5 weeks, was there in his little bucket seat because he is a nursing baby. We had the party at the Palms downtown Nashville. It was the most expensive restaurant that I have ever been to and the food was extroardinary. Larry's 83 year old mother was put off by the prices; but when she was assured that she didn't have to pay, she was also a happy camper. The whole weekend was terribly expensive for the children, luxury hotel included and valet service to and from the restaurant. Hubby was concerned about their cost and wanted to re-imburse them, but I reminded him that we had paid for their educations and the start of all of their marriages and they owed us. One of my grandson's brought his new fiance and announced their upcoming marriage next January. And the most suprising thing was that my oldest son announced that he was finally moving out of the guest house and getting his own place in another town. I think he thought I would be disappointed and cry, but I told him it was about time! Course I will miss the four grandchildren when he leaves. We will be having a second empty nest period for a while. (my vet once told me that children are waiting longer to leave home and then they come home again with pups. Patrick did that to us.)

Larry--my husband--gave a wonderful speech about out life and how much he loved me, called me his bride. Everyone cried--I tried not to. He told them about that young girl he first saw walking across the campus with a mini skirt on. I told them about that young man that had just come home from Vietnam with his jungle fatigues and how sexy he was. Of course they couldn't imagine those two young people, but I still see them in my minds eye.

My mother-in-law gave me a 40th anniversary china plate. I told her that if we made it to 50, she had to be there with us. It was a wonderful weekend, times changing, somegetting married, some moving out, life changing once again. Soon it will just be me and Llarry, Rosie and Josie Wales. Two old farts with their animals. But it has been a hellva ride and I would do it again. To long of a post I know, just wanted to share.

Lucile


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Congratulations Lucile, that sounds really nice. The story about how you and your husband met put a smile on my face, very cute. What great kids you have.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy 40 th Lucile. Sounds like a wonderful time. You deserve it for sure. Many more .


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucille,

Happy Anniversary to you and your DH.
Your party sounded fabulous.
Great family you have!

Speaking as one who has a returning 26 year old living at home, congrats too, on the soon-to-be empty nest!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Post not to long at all. I am glad your children showed how much they appreciate what the two of you have done for them by giving you such a nice time in Nashville. Good memories. I'm sure all of you learned a little more about each other during the party. It sounds like everyone had a great time!!

An empty nest ~ after you get use to it ~ is not so bad. Now, it's "I love to see them come and I love to see them go."


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Thanks for posting this it has me smiling. It sounds like you had a wonderful time!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy 40th anniversary,you must have been a child bride!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy 40th Anniversary!!
In this day and age staying together for 40 years is quite an accomplishment and to know that if you had to do it again you would is a testament to the kind of people that you and your husband are. Congratulations!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats to you both!!!Sounds lilke you had a wonderful time and you both certainly deserved a nice celebration!!! I'm still married to my highschool sweetheart (43 years)...we are from the same era I'm sure!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Lucile and Larry, on your Anniversary! Sounds like you had a wonderful celebration, surrounded by your family. Wow, the walking across campus in a mini-skirt comment brought back memories! Only when I look in the mirror do I realize how long ago that was! We will hit 40 next year.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Anniversary! It sounds like you have an absolutely wonderful family. That is the true sign of success.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 40th. Sounds like your kids threw a wonderful party to celebrate. We just had our 40th in June and the kids paid for our vacation to Cape Cod.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Today is the 42nd for us!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Happy Anniversary, Kathie!
Congrats! Wow 42 years!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!
That sounds amazing, your kids did a great job on the party!! And yes, your DH is right, if you paid for their education, they could pick up the tab on this one  and I have 2 in college right now, I really hope they can find jobs..eek.. well, my son is going to medical school afterwards, so he's got awhile to go, but my DD, idk..

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your anniversary Lucille. The party sounds like it was wonderful and really will be a wonderful memory. Life brings on many changes and it sounds like you have handled yours wonderfully!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Katie congratulations on the 42nd. I didn't think that Larry would be alive at the first of the year. Real bad heart conditions. But he has lost weight, still going to cardio re-hab three times a week, blood pressure is near normal. Hopefully we will make 42.

Michele, weekend in Nashville or vacation to Cape Cod. You may win that one. LOL
Thank everyone for your comments and congratulations. Yes I was a child bride the first marriage--just one month from my 16th birthday. The best thing that ever happened to me was for him to run off with another woman. I was just a few weeks shy of my 26th birthday when I married Larry. Times have really changed. Back then teenage marriages were very common--now they would put me and my child in foster care. LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, in England the average age to get married in 1976 was 22, now it is 31,how times change!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We got married right out of high school and I had my first child 7 wks before my 19th birthday. Now I have a grandson in the 11th grade and 'can not' imagine him getting married in another year...or even 5 years. Things were so different years ago. You got out of school - got a job - and got married and started a family. My grandmother, that got married at 15, told me 'it's about time'...lol


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My mother married at 16. Lots of teenage girls dropped out of school and started a family back then. My high school didn't allow married students--we even had a boys and girls stairs. I heard Loretta Lynn on PBS today. She said that she had 4 children by the time she was 17.


----------

